# Any good grappling/submission in a movie?



## Bushido (Jun 3, 2002)

Hummm...

-Bushido :samurai:


----------



## DJDragon (Jun 5, 2002)

Hmm, none good.  In alot of movies an actor does a over the shoulder throw. That means they know martial arts. 

Bah, that wouldnt work in real life.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 5, 2002)

Lethal Weapon 1 The fight scene at the end Mel Gibson does a triangle choke on Gary Bussey. Also Rorion is one of the bad guys at the beginning of the movie.

Bob Thomas


----------



## ace (Oct 2, 2002)

Yes the Machado Brothers are in Kickboxer 4
& they show good Submisson.

Also Bruce Lee Has Used Submisson Technique's
In Enter the Dragon,Way of the Dragon & Game of Death.

Leathalweapon 1, Good Triangel choke.

Vandam Use's a standing Knee lock in
 No Retreat no Surrender.

Brandon Lee goes for a leg Lockin Rapid fire.
If i think of more ill post again.
:karate: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Primo


----------



## ace (Oct 2, 2002)

OOOOOOOooo Yeah I have used the shoulder through in
Real Life.
:redeme: 
Primo


----------

